

 Will Twitter 'Follow' Bug Raise Credibility Questions? - bwaldorf
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/05/twitter_follow_bug.php

======
jwegan
Many websites have had serious security issues that make this follow bug look
trivial in comparison, but they haven't felt any effect from it. For instance
MySpace had a XSS vulnerability that added the XSS's creator to everyone's
friend list. Facebook has its share of viruses that spread themselves by
getting the user to click a link which then causes the virus to send itself to
all their friends or write on their friend's walls. None of these problems
have seriously effected the sites usage and it won't effect Twitter's either.

------
whakojacko
Im going to say....no. Maybe some of us on HN laughing at how the engineers
could have missed something like that, but the general public probably doesnt
care now that its been fixed.

